# Sea kittens



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

PETA is so sad... http://features.peta.org/PETASeaKittens/index.asp

Here's their "interesting facts" about sea kittens, too!

Contrary to popular belief, the technical term for sea kitten offspring is "baby sea kitties," not "caviar." Many sea kittens build nests where they can raise their baby sea kitties, and others collect small rocks off the sea floor to make widdle hiding pwaces where they can rest. 

I'm so glad to know their called baby sea kitties! I always called them fry, man was I wrong! And this "make widdle hiding pwaces" makes it SO much easier to understand!

Some sea kittens tend well-kept gardens. They encourage the growth of tasty algae and weed out the types that they don't like. It is particularly tragic when people eat these sea kittens, as their precious little gardens become wild and overgrown in their absence.

I guess the poor sea kittens get devasted when they learn their friends gardens have become like they are in the wild!

Many male sea kittens woo potential partners by singing to them. While this is not particularly easy to do underwater coherently, female sea kittens don't generally seem to mind.

Really?!?!? WOW. Neons father sea kitten sang to his mother sea kitten! I wonder how the sea kittens sing in the water!

Sea kittens talk to each other through squeaks, squeals, and other low-frequency sounds that humans can only hear through special instruments. Most ichthyologists—scientists who specialize in sea kitten biology—agree that this is just about the cutest thing ever.

I guess it's not just whales and dolphins who make the squeaks, sea kittens do to! And YAY, they are cute, too! My cute little sea kittens see their reflection and begin doing cute squeaking as they attempt to kill it!

Like their surface-dwelling cousins, the land kittens, sea kittens enjoy being petted. Their lack of arms makes it difficult for them to pet back, but they often gently rub against each other as a sign of affection.

Neon and Ryu and the cories want me to pet them?!?!?! YAY. I'll just hug them and rug their bellies all day! And I had no idea that Neon is related to a cat, his natural predator! WOW! How, I wonder, did cats lose their fur and grow scales and gills and big tails and such?!

The people who run PETA are so smart and their facts are sooo correct :roll:

I know, so over dramatic, but some of this stuff just drives me insane...

*cough* just one more...

Of course, if you look at it another way, what all this really means is that fish need to fire their PR guy—_stat_. Whoever was in charge of creating a positive image for fish needs to go right back to working on the Britney Spears account and leave our scaly little friends alone. You've done enough damage, buddy. We've got it from here. And we're going to start by retiring the old name for good. When your name can also be used as a verb that means driving a hook through your head, it's time for a serious image makeover. And who could possibly want to put a hook through a sea kitten?

So according to PETA the reason that fish are kept as pets andpeople fish them is because one man was hired by the fish to make a good image for them and he said "bad things" about them and THAT'S why people kill and eat fish, it's all that guys fault.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I read their 'bedtime stories' what a fricken joke. I was curious and thought: Oh my god how disturbing is this? If a little kid finds that...Dang we'll have the lawsuit of the century...

On the good news: Yay! That means that I can go pet Maka and Aki!

Ugh PETA you fail. Angering parents by giving kids fake happy meals with dead animals in them and disturbing childlike stories. I can't say what I think of them on here. They're sick freaks who need real lives. Like actually taking care of animals instead of scaring away people from them.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been a vegan for a long time..and even I think peta is pretty ridiculous...Their website is contradicting..One moment they're saying WOOL is cruel...Then on another part of their site they're linking to stores that are "leather free" but sell mainly wool and silk clothing with maybe 5% of the items being vegan MAYBE 5%...:lol:

I even pointed this out to them once...Their response was lame as expected...:roll:

I almost named my yellow delta sea kitten for sillies though...:lol:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Arashi Takamine said:


> I read their 'bedtime stories' what a fricken joke. I was curious and thought: Oh my god how disturbing is this? If a little kid finds that...Dang we'll have the lawsuit of the century...
> 
> On the good news: Yay! That means that I can go pet Maka and Aki!
> 
> Ugh PETA you fail. Angering parents by giving kids fake happy meals with dead animals in them and disturbing childlike stories. I can't say what I think of them on here. They're sick freaks who need real lives. Like actually taking care of animals instead of scaring away people from them.


No, kidding :roll:


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

Does this mean I need to go out and buy a lint brush? Furry Fishies!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

:lol: the kitties have attacked!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Baby sea kitties. Are you kidding me?!

PETA is ridiculous. :sarcastic:


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Peta really does a disservice to those who truly care about animal rights and welfare, because whenever anyone hears someone is interested in animal welfare they automatically think of peta and ridiculous campaigns like this. I like _some _ of what peta does/says, but their good information and campaigns are undercut by this kind of nonsense.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I really think we need a random kitty GIF..image post...:lol:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> Peta really does a disservice to those who truly care about animal rights and welfare, because whenever anyone hears someone is interested in animal welfare they automatically think of peta and ridiculous campaigns like this. I like _some _of what peta does/says, but their good information and campaigns are undercut by this kind of nonsense.


 And the worse thing is they brag about driving around and killing animals they find on the streets. They kill animals to 'save' animals. They're murderers.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Petas most recent stunt, "neuter your pets and you'll get neutured too"? o__o


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Has anyone heard of Petas most recent stunt, "neuter your pets and you'll get neutured too"? o__o


_whaaaat?_


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, like if your man you'll get a vasectomy.

I'll try and find the article on it.

Edit: http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/pe...-pet-neutered-and-youll-get-a-free-vasectomy/


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Saw the article...I don't think any man brave enough would do that. I'm a woman but I sure as hell wouldn't. Why get surgery if your perfectly healthy? Yeah sure it's 'for the animals' why not just do free spaying and neutering like a few years ago? Might be better on everyone. 

All I'm saying is that this isn't Repo. Unesscery surgery shouldn't be done...Especially THAT. Is it even legal for them to have surgery as a prize in a 'contest'?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> Yeah, like if your man you'll get a vasectomy.
> 
> I'll try and find the article on it.
> 
> Edit: http://www.outsidethebeltway.com/pe...-pet-neutered-and-youll-get-a-free-vasectomy/


:lol:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I really think we need a random kitty GIF..image post...:lol:


Ya, that's what I thought.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Ugh...That contest can NOT be legal...

(Really tempted to make a Repo joke right now...)

Hope they give the winner a lot of Zydrate.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

hm.....and lots of painkiller for a lifetime :lol:


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Arashi Takamine said:


> And the worse thing is they brag about driving around and killing animals they find on the streets. They kill animals to 'save' animals. They're murderers.


Exactly. This is something a lot of people don't know about PETA...they would rather see an animal dead than as a well-cared-for, loved companion. 

And that neutering thing is just ridiculous. In theory, I understand their objections to altering animals, but in practice, there are so many homeless, unwanted dogs and cats specifically because not enough people choose to have their pets altered. But I guess PETA's solution to pet overpopulation is just to euthanize them. :roll:


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Seriously, was that for real? 0.0 WHY does PETA hate humans and want us all to die out? How many terrorists that got away do you think were PETA agents?

Also, I'm confused. They want to give the earth to the animals yet say that all animals should be neutered...? If all animals were neutered wouldn't they all die out...?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

umm, guessing some people didn't read the article, they're actually trying to get people to spay/neuter, and the vasectomy is a "reward" for doing so. you actually have to write something about why you think you should be the one to win it as well as proving you recently spayed or neutered a pet


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

PETA is a terrorist organization. Don't believe me? Look up the definition of a terrorist... pretty much fits the bill.

I'll talk to PETA when they can answer for the 90+% euthanasia rate in their shelter.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Tisia said:


> umm, guessing some people didn't read the article, they're actually trying to get people to spay/neuter, and the vasectomy is a "reward" for doing so. you actually have to write something about why you think you should be the one to win it as well as proving you recently spayed or neutered a pet


 


Oh that makes...no sense. What a strange "contest" idea.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> Oh that makes...no sense. What a strange "contest" idea.


lol, I agree. there are some people I've known that I hope never have children, but can't imagine any of them being responsible enough to do something about it (hence why I think they shouldn't have any, lol)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't think they are _"serious"_ with most of the little campaigns they do(think the breast milk icecream campaign:lol...I believe they are going for more of a shock value/ trying to make people think or draw attentions to themselves so then people google wtf is peta and find out about animal rights....I think they are ridiculous though 99% of the time ...:-?

There are some vegans who are against owning animals as pets though...I am however..apparently not one of them...3 cats..a dog..and 8 betta fish...:lol:

I don't think peta _hates_ humans per se...I believe they are a huge organization trying to "educate" the masses about their views....Unfortunately on many occasions going a bit too far..quite a bit too far...for too long..as well as contradicting themselves along the way..and upsetting a bunch of people...unfortunately....It is sad really..because they had potential to be a good organization...They have just went terribly wrong...you do not educate people by pissing them off...People shut down and stop listening then ......

Where does it say they want to give the earth to the animals ? Technically humans are animals..we are in the animal kingdom after all...


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The President and VP of Peta would like nothing better for there to be no more pets. They're NOT the "animal rights' group they would have you think they are. The would have all of use flush our fish down the toilet.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

And they'd find themselves in a world of hurt faster then they can say: "Sea-kitten." Trust me when I saw a surgery being a contest prize I looked down at the comments I was shocked that a few people were signing up but most were saying it wasn't right and how insulting it was.

It was like Repo the Genetic Opera for a second there. Hell they'd be wishing they had zydrate if they ever tried to lay a hands on my animals.

Besides: If I see one of those 'functions' with disturbing images and trying to get my little cousins attention...

Whoever is running it will get it royally.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Littlebittyfish said:


> I don't think they are _"serious"_ with most of the little campaigns they do(think the breast milk icecream campaign:lol...I believe they are going for more of a shock value/ trying to make people think or draw attentions to themselves so then people google wtf is peta and find out about animal rights....I think they are ridiculous though 99% of the time ...:-?
> 
> There are some vegans who are against owning animals as pets though...I am however..apparently not one of them...3 cats..a dog..and 8 betta fish...:lol:
> 
> ...


Exactly...they are deliberately extreme because they know it will draw attention to the organization. But unfortunately, it just hurts their own cause because these outlandish campaigns just make them a laughing stock. And the ridiculous campaigns don't just hurt PETA; some people associate all vegetarians/vegans/animal rights/animal welfare advocates with PETA and their ridiculous antics, so these wild PR campaigns end up making all animal welfare/rights organizations look suspect in the eyes of many consumers. They really just hurt their own cause more than they help. And it's definitely a shame, because, as you pointed out, they did have potential to do some good. 



Arashi Takamine said:


> And they'd find themselves in a world of hurt faster then they can say: "Sea-kitten." Trust me when I saw a surgery being a contest prize I looked down at the comments I was shocked that a few people were signing up but most were saying it wasn't right and how insulting it was.



This contest is definitely weird. But I don't see anything wrong with the people signing up for it...if you already want a vasectomy, why not enter a contest and see if you can get it for free? :lol:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> This contest is definitely weird. But I don't see anything wrong with the people signing up for it...if you already want a vasectomy, why not enter a contest and see if you can get it for free? :lol:


 
I don't blame them I just think it's a little extreme for a contest prize....I mean I would think the whole thought of surgery being a prize wouldn't be legal but apparently it is.

Just I've had Repo the Genetic Opera on my mind lately...Seeing that well let's just say whoever wins I hope get's a lot of Zydrate. It's just stupid with the source who's doing it. They're making it happen during an awareness week which is why I'm a little irritated too. Hey I support free things....Just surgery is an iffy one. :lol:


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, the contest is definitely weird, there's no doubt about that! I totally know what you're saying, recently there was a local contest here where women could enter to win a certain cosmetic surgery procedure...just strange, and kind of creepy.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

LolaQuigs said:


> Yeah, the contest is definitely weird, there's no doubt about that! I totally know what you're saying, recently there was a local contest here where women could enter to win a certain cosmetic surgery procedure...just strange, and kind of creepy.


 I agree so much. It creeps me out as I saw that movie just yesterday. I'm listening to the soundtrack right now.

It really does creep me out this whole surgical procedures for free thing. It just doesn't sit well...:roll: I wonder if they realize they're going to forever be called Geneco by me now. I half expect them to change their article to add: "FREE ZYDRATE!"


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

A few flaws in peta's widdle deal there...

1. I don't know about the rest of you, but my fish HATE to be touched. Sometimes it's inevitable, but they show it when they want my hand far, far away unless it has food. Sometimes on rare occasions they'll give me little nips or swim through my fingers when I'm messing around/siphoning the tank, but that's about the extent of it. My boys don't like it either. Finger chase is acceptable, but no touchie. Not to mention touching leaves them more prone to infections.

2. Regular fish (NOT sea mammals) as far as I know don't make sounds underwater. Because it's close to impossible to carry sound down there. The most I hear out of my fish is jumping late at night. Jumping, splashing, coming up for air, and nomming on pellets. There are no vocal chords there. I promise you.

3. And they certainly don't SING, either.

Oh, here's another.
4. When my girls "rub against eachother" it usually means they want to fight. Albeit they're 'fighting fish', but heck, really?


Have I ever mentioned how much I really don't like peta?

Animals have been eating animals since forever. Who's to say we're any different? While I don't agree with the way food animals are treated/killed, I do understand that I need those supplements to live. It's only natural. I'd prefer eating over taking vitamins. I'm very much an animal lover, don't get me wrong. And I don't even like so much as watching a lion take down a gazelle on Discovery. However, I am an omnivore, and to survive and thrive I need to consume a certain amount of proteins among other nutrients every day.

On another note, illegalizing pets? Come on! Humans have been keeping pets since we came to be. However that happened. I don't care. But nowadays, the domesticated animals we keep (namely dogs) have that human dependence thing hardwired into their brain. If we were to just let every domestic dog run wild, there would be WAY more deaths than there are now. There are the sad cases of neglect and hoarding, but the dogs and cats who live to a ripe old age with a loving family way outnumber them. I have more to say on this, but unfortunately, I must go take a shower.

And this is no offense to you vegans, or even moderate animal rights activists out there. More power to you.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> A few flaws in peta's widdle deal there...
> 
> 1. I don't know about the rest of you, but my fish HATE to be touched. Sometimes it's inevitable, but they show it when they want my hand far, far away unless it has food. Sometimes on rare occasions they'll give me little nips or swim through my fingers when I'm messing around/siphoning the tank, but that's about the extent of it. My boys don't like it either. Finger chase is acceptable, but no touchie. Not to mention touching leaves them more prone to infections.
> 
> ...


+100 for this. PETA sucks...They're like the animal version of Geneco. They see an animal on the street...

They kill it. They're murderers. Heck the Repo Man wasn't that bad...

Geneco screwed up big time messing with the fish. Aki is brave enough to come up to me and touch my finger if we're playing or bites me but I've only felt his rays once and they didn't feel like anything but water. That was as he was passing me. Maka sits there after touching my finger to signal more food. My betta's don't mind me messing with their tanks when needed. It's the net they hate. 

Back ontopic...PETA/Geneco sucks. They might as well go dig a hole for themselves so they can 'benefit' the worms. 

I'm willing to bet one drawing that next one they'll try is Save the Worm.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The sad thing about it is I pretty much loose all respect for someone when I see they support PETA... especially those with social power like all these stars in the entertainment business. If you are going to choose to support something so controversial then LEARN where your money is going. I can assure you it is NOT going to the animals when you support PETA or The Humane Society of the United States. I don't understand how a supposed "animal lover" can truly support an organization that kills more animals than they help.

If you choose not to eat animals that's fine but supporting PETA is not supporting your cause.

Don't get me started on the whole "animal rights" nonsense.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> The sad thing about it is I pretty much loose all respect for someone when I see they support PETA... especially those with social power like all these stars in the entertainment business. If you are going to choose to support something so controversial then LEARN where your money is going. I can assure you it is NOT going to the animals when you support PETA or The Humane Society of the United States. I don't understand how a supposed "animal lover" can truly support an organization that kills more animals than they help.
> 
> If you choose not to eat animals that's fine but supporting PETA is not supporting your cause.
> 
> Don't get me started on the whole "animal rights" nonsense.


 +1


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yo, PETA, stop creating really stupid crap and focus on the things youre supposedly trying to save.

Sincerely,
Everyone.

-_-


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Yo, PETA, stop creating really stupid crap and focus on the things youre supposedly trying to save.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Everyone.
> ...


 True dat, true dat.


----------



## Mariner (Apr 26, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> A few flaws in peta's widdle deal there...
> 
> 1. I don't know about the rest of you, but my fish HATE to be touched. Sometimes it's inevitable, but they show it when they want my hand far, far away unless it has food. Sometimes on rare occasions they'll give me little nips or swim through my fingers when I'm messing around/siphoning the tank, but that's about the extent of it. My boys don't like it either. Finger chase is acceptable, but no touchie. Not to mention touching leaves them more prone to infections.
> 
> ...


I'm a vegetarian, and I don't like PETA because, well, they cause people to think you're insane if you say you don't eat meat. That, and a multitude of other reasons.

Anyway, I totally agree, there are domesticated animals that couldn't possible live in the wild. For instance, call ducks, they're an adorable little duck that never lived in the wild, they were originally used as live decoys. If they were ever released into the wild, they simply couldn't live, mostly because they're so small they have many, many preditors. Then there's my little pomeranian (my profile picture is of her) Faith...I couldn't imagine her living in the wild. Modern dog breeds were created for captivity, for coexisting with humans. They need us.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Same. My dog is a pitbull/german sheperd mix and he is so scared of storms that he needs a place to run to every time he hears a thunder clap. If he lived in the wild...He wouldn't stand a single chance.

PETA the Geneco of the petworld.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

My moms chihuahua wouldnt last three days D: My mixed dog might, since she is from mexico and dogs roam free mostly without owners there. She was on her own most of her life, so she stands a chance. Same with my cat, she was raised on the streets.

PETA needs to GTHO.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Watch the profanity, guys.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

wow... just wow. both of those things you guys brought up were just...strange.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> Watch the profanity, guys.


Oh, sorry, I just assumed it was okay because I wasnt saying the actual word. Oops~!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

bettamaniac said:


> wow... just wow. both of those things you guys brought up were just...strange.


 Geneco or something else?


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I meant the things about the sea kittens and the thing about making your pet "sterile".


----------

